# cruise control lights up but doesnt respond



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

hi

the green light in the cruise control in the switch on the driver;s side lights up but then the cruise light on the dashboard doesnt come up. any clues?

mine;s a 92 sentra gxe


----------



## shumax (Mar 2, 2003)

mk_sentra said:


> *hi
> 
> the green light in the cruise control in the switch on the driver;s side lights up but then the cruise light on the dashboard doesnt come up. any clues?
> 
> mine;s a 92 sentra gxe *


 If you figure it out, let me know---seriously. I have replaced the cruise pump and actuator and neither solved my problem. I have a feeling it's either my switch on my steering wheel, or the actual computer for the ASCD (automatic speed control device). Either way, I won't fix those parts unless I find a parts car.

Curt B. Shumaker


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

It would have to be your switch, the only time the dash light comes on, is when the cruise actually engages, make sure your switch is working and that your have power to that switch.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

It may not be the switch. I had the same problem when the vacuum line came loose.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

A lot of the times it is the switch. But I had a Max come in and it had the same symptoms but after inspecting the harness going to the pump I found that a mouse got hungry and ate through a couple of the wires. 

Oh, check all your fuses too.


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

hi

thanks for the replies.

but i think that if it was the switch then the green light on the switch wouldnt have turned on, had it been the switch.

i checked the cables to the cruise control and the vaccum hose beneath the hood and all seemed to be ok. 

can someone tell me the voltages i can expect for the cruise wires so that i can check it with a multimeter.

thanks 
mk


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Next time I'm at the junkyard I'll pull any ASCD computers I can find. Then you guys can have them for cheap.


----------



## shumax (Mar 2, 2003)

*ASCD Computers*

That would be great if you can pull those computers!!! Noone around here seems to have them that I can locate----ticks me off


Curt B. Shumaker


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

I checked the pump, and I have no power, I think the cruise got disconected, I dont know if someone can help me to conect it again, or where to find the conector, in the engine bay, thanks...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I went to two junkyards today and not a single B13 at either, sorry guys. I'll check again in a few weeks.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Meny, all four wires that go to the pump go to the control unit which is under your dash just to the right of your fuse panel and relays. Have you checked all the fuses? There's a fusible link and a 10A fuse as well as the horn relay (the cruise for some stupid reason is run through the horn relay) are all in the fuse and fusible link box to the right of your battery. So check those out first. Then you also have four fuses in the fuse block under the dash that affect the cruise operation as well, so check out fuses and see if that helps. A person really needs a FSM to troubleshoot the ASCD because it's freakin' complicated and I'm looking at the FSM!


----------



## shumax (Mar 2, 2003)

*Fuses?*

???

I only knew about the fuse for the horn/cruise in the engine bay and then the one in the car. Where are the other 6 fuses you are speaking of? Confused....

If the horn works, that fuse in the engine bay is ok, right?

Thanks,
Curt B. Shumaker


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'll check when I get home, but yeah, if the horn works then the fusible link and fuse that are in the engine bay should be ok. Theres other components used in conjunction with the ASCD and if those fuses are blown they could cause issues.


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

*FUSES OKAY*

well I checked the fuses every single one of them are okay, I had the clutch wire switched and thats I believe when it started to mal function, i´ll have to take some pictures so you can see it good, i´ll do that tomorrow


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

my horn never worked from the day i bought the car a year ago. so i guess i should check the fuses. 

one more thing, what are the relay's for , the ones next to the fusebox in the dashboard. i think three are blue . 

thanks
mk


----------

